# feste Fenster grösse??



## n1tr0 (23. November 2002)

hi leutz,
Ich schlag mich hier schon seit tagen mit dem problem herum eine feste Fenster grösse zu machen , und es zu verlinken das in dem fester auch was kommt ... plz helft mir 

da verstehe ich nicht  

Ich check da bei dem script nicht warum es sich einfachso schließt  also plz hilft mir  (nochmals)


----------



## Klon (23. November 2002)

Wie stehts hier mit:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6156

 benutzen


----------



## n1tr0 (23. November 2002)

ich habs so :
screen.width/200 - breite/200;
screen.height/200- hoehe/200;
window.open("datei.html","Titel","left=400", top=400", width=300",height =200");  

und bei mir geht es nicht ! schreib mal den script mit den daten usw. hier hin ... danke


----------



## Klon (23. November 2002)

Wirf mal nen Blick auf deine Anführungszeichen...


----------



## n1tr0 (24. November 2002)

hmm.... überschreib mal den script! ich weis nicht was du mit den Ausführungszeichen meinst... bitte überschreib den script ich verbesser es dann , und guck obs endlich klappt


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. November 2002)

> window.open("datei.html","Titel","left=400*"*, top=400*"*, width=300*"*,height =200");



Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die fettgedruckten Anführungszeichen überflüssig sind und weg sollten.


----------



## n1tr0 (24. November 2002)

MAaaaan!!!!! warum geht es bei mir nicht ????

was mache ich falsch ? biite hilft mir 


<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
screen.width=200; 
screen.height=200;
window.open("warbericht.polzZk4.html",warbericht,","left=400,top=400,width=500,height=400");
<!--


oder wo soll ich den script einfügen ??? vielleicht füge ich ihn wo falsch ein?

plz hilft


----------



## Klon (24. November 2002)

Ok erm mach einfach folgendes in den Bereich deiner Seite der zwischen <Head> und >/HEAD> steht:



> <SCRIPT language="JavaScript">
> function Neues_Fenster()
> {
> window.open("deinedatei.html", "Neues_Fenster","width=340, height=140,resizable=no");
> ...



Zum verlinken benutzt du einfach das hier:


> <a href="*JavaScript*:Neues_Fenster()">Hier klicken bringt ein neues Fenster</a>



ok?


----------



## n1tr0 (25. November 2002)

hmm... das geht irgent wie nicht !  :*(


----------



## n1tr0 (25. November 2002)

Also ich schreib jetzt das ganze was bei mir da steht :

Und das verlinken check ich nicht !!!  

Also bitte hilft mir schreibt es hier ganz ausführlicht !!!! plz !!! :*(

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script src="fade.js" type="text/javascript">
< / script>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
screen.width=200; 
screen.height=200;
window.open("http://de.geocities.com/n1rr0/warbericht.polzZk4.htm",warbericht,","left="400","top=400","width=500","height=400");
<!--


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (25. November 2002)

omg:
-der script tag nicht geschlossen
-screen.width/height ist ein festgelegte Variable diek kannst du garnicht verändern
-,","left="400","top=400","width=500","height=400") guck dir doch mal die richtige Syntax des open-befehls bei selfhtml an

Machs einfach so wie Klon es geschrieben hat.


----------



## Klon (25. November 2002)

Nitro es tut mir ja leid aber es fehlt dir an grundlegendem Verständnis für die Materie wie mir scheint, besser kann ich es nicht mehr erklären bzw. habe ich nicht die Zeit dazu. 
Ich schaue aber mal bei euch im IRC-Channel vorbei, vielleicht kann ich dir einfach deine Datei da zurecht schrauben und es dir "live" ein bischen näher bringen.


----------



## n1tr0 (26. November 2002)

Ich schwör alter das geht nicht !!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (26. November 2002)

Entweder du postest nochmal deinen jetzigen Code,denn im alten hast du Klons Methode noch nichtmal versucht oder ich schwör dir das keiner dir helfen wird,alter.


----------



## Fabian H (26. November 2002)

@ nitro:
wieso lernst du nicht erst einmal ein bisschen grundlegenes (du musst dir ja auch kein buch kaufen, es gibt genügend quellen dazu im netz) und wagst dich *dann* einen schritt weiter, indem du eben wenigstens versuchst so etwas wie die docuemtn.open funktion zu lernen.

]Ton[


----------



## n1tr0 (27. November 2002)

Ich muss das dringend machn ich steh unter zeit druck !!!!!!!!!

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script src="fade.js" type="text/javascript">
< / script>
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript"> 
function Neues_Fenster() 
{ 
window.open("warbericht.polzZk4.html", "warbericht","width=340, height=140,resizable=no"); 
} 
</SCRIPT> 

<!--


So habe ichs!


----------



## Klon (27. November 2002)

Ich habe dir hier mal eine Datei geuploaded die das JavaScript und das Link enthält. Du musst nur noch die Datei die du öffnen willst (in diesem Fall "warbericht.polzZk4.html") in das selbe Verzeichnis packen wie die Seite von der sie aufgerufen werden soll.

http://www.digitaldeath.de/nitro.html

Schau dir mal den Quelltext an, da oben ist das JavaScript, und weiter unten das Link zum aufrufen des JavaScripts (das dann das neue Fenster öffnet).


----------



## n1tr0 (29. November 2002)

ja endlich !!! danke ! Bei mir gehts jetzt auch ...

Script :

<head> 
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> 
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript"> 
function Neues_Fenster() 
{ 
window.open("member.spion.htm", "deteils","width=700, height=630,resizable=no"); 
} 
</SCRIPT> 
</head>
<body>
<a href="JavaScript:Neues_Fenster()">Spion</a>
</body>

Aber wie kann ich mehrere solcher machen ich habs versucht auf der selben seite 2 oder mehrere solche zu machen ... aber das geht nicht KA warum ich habs versucht aber es geht einfach nicht  ... plz help


----------



## Klon (29. November 2002)

```
<head> 
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> 
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript"> 
function Neues_Fenster() 
{ 
window.open("member.spion.htm", "deteils","width=700, height=630,resizable=no"); 
} 

function Neues_Fenster2() 
{ 
window.open("member.nitro.htm", "deteils","width=700, height=630,resizable=no"); 
} 
</SCRIPT> 
</head> 
<body> 
<a href="JavaScript:Neues_Fenster()">Spion</a> 

<a href="JavaScript:Neues_Fenster2()">Nitro</a> 

</body>
```

so zum beispiel, in dem du eine neue Funktion dafür einrichtest, sicherlich nicht die eleganteste Lösung aber die einfachste.


----------



## Fabian H (29. November 2002)

eleganter: 


```
<head> 
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> 
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript"> 
function Neues_Fenster(url) { 
window.open(url, "details","width=700,height=630,resizable=no"); 
} 
</SCRIPT> 
</head> 
<body> 
<a href="java script:Neues_Fenster('spion.htm')">Spion</a> 

<a href="java script:Neues_Fenster('nitro.htm')">Nitro</a> 

</body>
```

kann man dann halt noch entsprechend ausbauen mit fenstergröße und so n zeugs

]Ton[


----------

